

I don't want a handout... - hithardtimes

...but I need to make some money quickly, or things will get really bad for my family for stupid decisions I&#x27;ve made over the last couple months.<p>I have a great job, make good money, but took some risks; all calculated but one was especially risky. None of them hit, which still blows my mind, but if if was the fifth we&#x27;d all be drunk.<p>I have some domains to sell (not all of them are interesting), can provide UI&#x2F;UX&#x2F;product services, have a pipeline to very good&#x2F;cheap Angular&#x2F;Ruby dev that I have on retainer from a side project that is ongoing.<p>I&#x27;m not looking for anyone to give me anything, but I don&#x27;t know what else do to. The amount is actually a joke, ~$9k, but half of that would solve my immediate problem, and buy me time&#x2F;space to work out the rest.<p>Thanks for listening.<p>Happy Friday, folks.
======
microempathy
Still put your Bitcoin # on some page if not here. Someone might make an
investment if you talk about your errors, changes, and goals.

Especially if you're comfortable talking to technical people who already use
cryptocurrency, it makes some sense it helps to show your hand, and maybe ask
if to share a hand is normal.

Sometimes people have been there and it is easy to read your needs make sense.

I find how much effort it takes to say "money comes and goes" very difficult
but realizable as needing basic speechcome, as much a power to share speech we
need to validate sharing many things, from problems to solutions.

------
AznHisoka
Write a blog post on the mistakes you make, and I'm sure this will appear much
higher in HN. Then stick some ads and make some money.

------
thebiglebrewski
If that Angular guy could be an instructor for a class on it in NYC, I can
give you a $200 referral fee! zach (at) nycda (dot) com.

------
crjHome
What are the domain names you are looking to sell?

~~~
hithardtimes
I can email you a list? Drop me a note at hithardtimes@yahoo.com and we can go
from there.

~~~
v_ignatyev
Sent you a note and my suggestions.

------
tectonic
Sent you a note.

